# Which Braided/Superline is Best



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

About 8 years ago, I tried a braided line. I didn't like it and have not tried any other since. I understand, there has been many improvements since then and I saw many fisherman in Florida use them.

For those who regularly use them which do you recommend for castability, non-tangling characteristics and durability.

I am looking at the following, but user feedback would be appreciated. 

Berkley FireLine (20-30 lbs. with 10-12 lbs. diameter) and Fireline XDS (35 lbs.)

PowerPro 8/30

Stren Magibraid

Spiderwire Fusion


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

it all depends what your useing it for but I recomend fireline on spinning reels and powerpro on baitcast reels


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

powerpro is good on spinning reels to but you seem to get more wind knots


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Soak your super braid in warm water prior to spooling on yer reel.The soaking will make the braid denser,thus lessening the chances of wind knots


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

The days of mono and dacron are gone unless you just fish on the cheap and have no desire to improve. The braids are great. Any great thing is expected to have a compromise. So figure it out!
If you ever fish in any kind of current, the small diameter braids will improve your catch. Or if you like 'feel' you will be hooked. Not to mention that a small reel will hold a lot of line.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Dyhard said:


> The days of mono and dacron are gone unless you just fish on the cheap and have no desire to improve.


I have to disagree. 

Casting at Chix in the wind with Power Pro, getting wind knot after wind knot, only to switch to my reel loaded with Sufix and getting the SAME distance with NO wind knots made an easy comparison of some of the issues associated with braid.

In that case, it was catch fish or *##@#*$ with untangling wind knots.

I like braid for days without a lot of wind, and nothing for a fish to wrap the braid around, like a bridge piling.

I do get more distance with braid, but some of it's issues make me hang on to the mono as well.


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*Fireline XDS comment*

I tried a spool of the XDS on a Daiwa Emblem X-A 4500. In a word, it su****. The regular Fireline (4#) I use on my trout (not the freshwater version) rods works great. Landed a 32"/13# striper in the surf with it but would not recommend it. Went back and switched to the spool with 10# PP.

I have used Power Pro, Tuf Line XP, Fireline and Fireline XDS and like 20# PP the best for my spinners. Except for the trout rods and reels, it is all that I use.

On wind knots. You can usually stop them if you manually flip the bail on a spinner or give teh line a slight tug after tripping the bail by winding. After a while, the manual tripping becomes almost automatic. (Check out the Daiwa Saltigas - manual trip only. Older Penn spinners came with a manual bail and you can still purchase the manual bail conversion for the larger reels. Van Staals have always been manual bail.)


----------



## ScottG (Dec 27, 2004)

My vote is for the Fireline. I started with braids when they first came out because a friend was the rep for Spiderwire. I have now switched over the Fireline. Has nearly the strength to diameter of the braids, because it is extruded is is slicker for longer casting, not to mention less expensive. Wind nots are a problem with any line, just pay attention and work it out before it becomes a problem.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*firewire*

I would have to go either way, try one and see if you "like" it, because it doens't matter how well it works, if you don't like it, you won't use it. I use stren heavy cover 10# on my light action rod and firewire (bright yellow) on my med/heavy rod. I am a big fan of stren since i caught a 35# blue cat on 10# test, the rod broke but not the line. Wind knots? i get them about every 2-3 weeks, not with any frequency, with either rod. I have never manually flipped the bail but i have always let the line lay down first.

my $.02


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> Casting at Chix in the wind with Power Pro, getting wind knot after wind knot, only to switch to my reel loaded with Sufix and getting the SAME distance with NO wind knots made an easy comparison of some of the issues associated with braid.
> 
> ...


 I should have qualified my statement. I didn't realize that you were talking 'spinning reels'. For spinning, I've got a little out fit with 6# Fire line that I like a lot. When I'm fishing lite gear around structure, I'll use mono cause it's cheap. In the boat over deep water, the thinnest and strongest is the best way to get down with out a 'ton' of lead. It's my experience that when you are fishing at a long distance, if there is any stretch in the line it is difficult or impossible to detect a bite, you either pull in a hooked fish or your bait is missing (now remember I said 'distance').


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm a Powerpro guy.

Keep in mind that wind knots can happen with braid or mono. It comes from having loosely wound line caused by casting light lures. To prevent windknots, every few casts, throw it out very far, then use your fingers to put tension on the line as you reel back in.

Mono windknots are easy to deal with, while braid is like untying the Gordian knot. I don't remember who it was, but I recently showed someone how to use a hook to pick out braid knots.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I'm a Powerpro guy.
> 
> Keep in mind that wind knots can happen with braid or mono. It comes from having loosely wound line caused by casting light lures. To prevent windknots, every few casts, throw it out very far, then use your fingers to put tension on the line as you reel back in.
> 
> Mono windknots are easy to deal with, while braid is like untying the Gordian knot. I don't remember who it was, but I recently showed someone how to use a hook to pick out braid knots.


Sand Flea. Your post has done it. I will go with Powerpro.


----------

